# Timing marks on Switchback XT



## jgd2305 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey guys, I have a Switchback XT, 29/70, can someone tell me if there are timing marks on the cam, and how they should appear? I have put a few thousand shots through it since I bought it, and I would like to see if I've had any string stretch, or if anything needs to be retimed.

thanks


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

There are two seemingly insignificant small holes in the cam. These two holes are your timing marks. What you want it for those two holes to be inline with an imaginary line parralel with your bow string. I check it by laying the bow on it's side so I can see the side of the cam with the two marks. I lay a bare arrow shaft on the cam, so the timing marks line up with one edge of the shaft. The arrow shaft, being more than 30 inches long, will reach the entire length of the bow, and will provide an easy visual reference to show if the shaft and string are parralel with each other. It will now be easy to see if you need to twist the cable or string to get the cam to rotate to it's desired location, if it needs it at all.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Xt...


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

mathews should machine a line across the cam instead of those holes to make it easier to line up,i put my bow in a press or something that will hold it level,put a level on the string and set it at level then run the level along with the holes and set it that way.


----------



## jgd2305 (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks Fellas


----------



## @fulldraw (Aug 24, 2005)

Will this work on any Mathews bow


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

most of there cams have the two holes,but some of the older ones do not.


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Not sure...*



@fulldraw said:


> Will this work on any Mathews bow


I am not positive when it started, but I think it started in 04 or 05. I know the original SB has it.


----------

